# Looking for old shipmates



## Lenny smith (9 mo ago)

Anyone on mv photinia between 1971/1975 . Lenny Smith


----------



## Michaeljohn (Sep 9, 2018)

Lenny smith said:


> Anyone on mv photinia between 1971/1975 . Lenny Smith


Was that Stag Line, my brother in law sailed on the Photinia & other Stag Line ship's for about 8 years, his name was Michael Manningham used to live in Tynemouth


----------



## Lenny smith (9 mo ago)

Michaeljohn said:


> Was that Stag Line, my brother in law sailed on the Photinia & other Stag Line ship's for about 8 years, his name was Michael Manningham used to live in Tynemouth


Hi Michaeljohn thanks for your reply, Yes it is mick manningham we went to same school. I lost contact with him just after he started work on the Lakers his mom and dad told me he had married. Would love to know how he's doing . Leonard Smith


----------



## Lenny smith (9 mo ago)

Hi michaeljohn replying again to see if you recieved my first reply . Leonard


----------



## Michaeljohn (Sep 9, 2018)

Lenny smith said:


> Hi michaeljohn replying again to see if you recieved my first reply . Leonard





Lenny smith said:


> Hi michaeljohn replying again to see if you recieved my first reply . Leonard


Hi Lenny sorry I missed your 1st message, Michael has very well for himself, when he got shipwrecked on the Photinia he met Diana in Milwaukee. He emigrated to America where he worked on the Great Lakes for 3 years.He got married passed his exams & worked in insurance for a number of years.He's now retired but I will mention you the next time I speak to him.


----------



## Lenny smith (9 mo ago)

Hi michaeljohn Thank you would love to hear from him its been a long time since we spoke. Lenny


----------



## JohnSmith100 (Dec 8, 2015)

Looking for Norman McReynolds lived in Est Kilbride, had an old brother in Glenrothes. Sailed together 1969-1970 on the MANZ run then Med due to a strike at home? Any info will be gratefully accepted.


----------



## mathieson (Jul 3, 2017)

Lenny smith said:


> Hi michaeljohn Thank you would love to hear from him its been a long time since we spoke. Lenny


Have a look here, Diana Manningham | Facebook


----------



## mathieson (Jul 3, 2017)

Have a look here, Diana Manningham | Facebook


----------



## Michaeljohn (Sep 9, 2018)

Lenny smith said:


> Hi michaeljohn replying again to see if you recieved my first reply . Leonard


Hi Lenny sorry it's took so long but here is Michael's email address. d manningham @ w1.rr.com


----------



## Michaeljohn (Sep 9, 2018)

Michaeljohn said:


> Hi Lenny sorry it's took so long but here is Michael's email address. d manningham @ w1.rr.com


Hi Lenny just wondering if you received email address for Michael


----------

